
How to Learn Advanced Mathematics Without Heading to University – Part 2 - shogunmike
https://www.quantstart.com/articles/How-to-Learn-Advanced-Mathematics-Without-Heading-to-University-Part-2
======
tanker
>For the autodidact it is a time to begin choosing modules that make sense for
their own career trajectory.

I think the end of his part 2 courses is a good point to pick a set of courses
that will get you to your desired end state. I would also say that completing
these courses would establish sufficient mathematical literacy for many
purposes.

I would love to see similar guides for other subjects. Personally, I would be
interested in guides for chemistry and mechanical engineering.

~~~
shogunmike
When researching for the article I was actually rather surprised that I
couldn't find many MOOCs on aeronautical, civil, electrical, chemical or
mechanical engineering.

While it's pretty straightforward to find open courses/content on Linear
Algebra and Calculus, there's very little on, say, Compressible Flow/Gas
Dynamics or Turbomachinery, for instance.

If anybody knows of any courses on topics related to the above engineering
disciplines, I'd love to take a look.

I also agree that at the end of part 2, one would have sufficient
"mathematical maturity" to handle most commercial environments.

